# Earwax



## orangesunshine (Dec 3, 2011)

anybody making this---had some 20somethings turn me on to it---looked around a little to find a step by step on the process---not much luck


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Dec 6, 2011)

something to do with butatne gas extraction, man one hit of that and your coughing for an hour. I know a guy who makes it, let me see what i can dig up 4 you


----------



## Bong Puller (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw some videos on youtube search "oil session jesse", There are some good posts by Sway and swerve on the net as well. 
Hope this helps, 
Bong


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks guys---appreciate your efforts---:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

:doh: 


I was going to sujest a "Q-Tip"


:rofl:


take care and be safe


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if earwax is the same thing as budder?  While researching this  topic it was mentioned to try searching youtube for budder.  This is one of the better links I found on budder making and I have a feeling it might be the same thing.
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4rh3TX14AY
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcaLGxk_m9c&feature=related


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2011)

its not budder...I think its more like HAsh..But then again ..Im High as hell right now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2011)

Ewwww--why do good things have icky names?  Makes me cringe....


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 10, 2011)

I was watching something on WeedChannel a couple dys ago and the winner of the sativa group was called God's P*ssy. I think it was the HT medical cannabis cup in Cali or somewhere like that.


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Dec 11, 2011)

yes it is bho except is has been whipped as the butane bubbles off on a seedling starter heat mat, sorry i cant get a better shot of the wax as i call it but also called butter


----------



## Irish (Dec 14, 2011)

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> I was watching something on WeedChannel a couple dys ago and the winner of the sativa group was called God's P*ssy. I think it was the HT medical cannabis cup in Cali or somewhere like that.


 
just posted one in bpotm xmas tree contest thats been nicked 'heavens vag*na'...


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2013)

October 2013 - It has come to our attention that many are purchasing butane-based lighter fluids to make backyard cannabis concentrates, and manufacturing indoors with volatile solvents, causing explosions and fires.

Qualified patients can use and make hashish legally under state law. However, the Bergen decision (2008) determined that using butane to make hash oil is not covered by the medical use statutes. California Health and Safety Code Section 11379.6(a) makes it unlawful to engage in the chemical extraction of a substance as part of the process of manufacturing a controlled substance. The charge carries a prison sentence of 3-7 years and a fine of up to $50,000.

Several explosions and fires have been reported due to BHO extractions done indoors with open-air blasting methods. Recently, a 2-year-old girl had to be helicoptered from Eureka to Sacramento for medical treatment after a butane explosion in her home caused severe burns on her body.

Dr. Jeffrey Hergenrather, head of the Society of Cannabis Clinicians, wrote in a recent issue ofOShaughnessys that, Approximately 20% of the volatile fuel in a common butane lighter fluid is a combination of other hydrocarbons including benzene, ethyl mercaptan, heptane, hexane, and other toxic impurities. These other hydrocarbons...dont evaporate as readily and are likely to remain as residue in the extracted cannabis...In general these chemicals are considered neurotoxins.

Others are using naphtha, isopropanol or acetone for oral consumable products that can be left behind in considerable amounts. Naphtha may contain benzene, listed by the American Herbal Products Association as a class 1 solvent with no acceptable use. CalNORML has consulted with several laboratories, who report they are finding impurities in cannabis oils.

Another danger of dabbing cannabis oils is passing out after a particularly strong dose. At a recent conference, there were at least three different emergency calls due to use of high-potency cannabis extracts. One person fainted and cracked his nose on the sidewalk, in another case of woman broke her teeth on the floor.

CalNORM


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 10, 2013)

Woah! Had no idea of the legal ness of running bho. Anyone with half a brain knows not to blast indoors though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2013)

> Another danger of dabbing cannabis oils is passing out after a particularly strong dose. At a recent conference, there were at least three different emergency calls due to use of high-potency cannabis extracts. One person fainted and cracked his nose on the sidewalk, in another case of woman broke her teeth on the floor.



another reason why N-Tane should be used..Anyone wants a Dabb off my Rig...Best be sitting down..Just ask our Buddy *cubby*...I believe there is better extractions by using a better quality Buds...


First pic is what they call   A-1 Gold/Shatter

Second pic is what they call ..Ear wax....looks more like the crap out the ear IMO...anywho

Dabb it up people...just be sure to be sitting down

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I believe there is better extractions by using a better quality Buds...



co2 extraction is it

have yet to try the process---but seen and smoked the results---true consistency and color of honey my friend---truly a dab will do ya


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 16, 2013)

look at my avatar. that's what proper bho looks like. that was made from trim. its a glassy consistency that snaps when bent and shatters when dropped.
whipped bho is bad.
co2 extracts suck IMO. they pull a lot of unwanted stuff, and not much terpines.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 16, 2013)

dem terrrrrrps tho. 

nice shatter.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 1, 2014)

Making some now 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 1, 2014)

With so many step-by-step video tutorials on YouTube...I can't believe you found nothing when you googled "how to make BHO"


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 1, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> With so many step-by-step video tutorials on YouTube...I can't believe you found nothing when you googled "how to make BHO"




hey thanks for the heads up chief---i have since learned my lessons well since first posting this thread in 2011


:cool2:


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol....just noticed the date...I can't believe this is on pg one...this section must get no action


----------

